# GSD Puppy Long or Short Hair



## DFrueh (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello, My German Shepherd puppy will be ready to go home in two weeks. He is currently six weeks of age and I was wondering if anyone could give their opinion of wether he will be a long coat or short coat. I know this young sometimes its hard to tell but Ive included a picture of him and a picture of him with his siblings. Both of his parents have short coats. Anyones opinion would be helpful, Thank you very much!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Hard to tell but all look stock to me.... if there are any long coats based on that pic, I'd put my money on the green collar.


----------

